# XWG stories



## 400lbs (Sep 27, 2008)

what's everyones favourite stories? for me, it's gotta be XWG, preferably realistic and gradual. i remember the first XWG story i read; it made me realise i wasn't alone. it was tammi by bruce powell, still a fav. and i looooove judy's heaven of food, the fattest girl in the world and a young swedish girl. any thoughts/recommendations?


----------



## Dwavenhobble (Sep 28, 2008)

I like xwg stuff if its done well, and not rushed I mean the best xwg stuff ive read has been chaptered stories where the gain was graduated in each, I hate it when the jump from 400lbs to 700lbs or such in about 2 paragraphs, where the point in the jumping, you might aswell write a slower gain as it has more effect


----------



## blubrluvr (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm rather partial to the works of "The Studio". "Katy" and "Geneva" are his best work in my opinion.


----------



## Luv Gaining Ladies (Oct 1, 2008)

"She" by steve (aka). I wish he had written more.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 1, 2008)

blubrluvr said:


> I'm rather partial to the works of "The Studio". "Katy" and "Geneva" are his best work in my opinion.



First off, your avatar rules.

Second......The Mountain of Geneva was what got me intrigued with the whole concept of feederism back when I was 17 and just becoming an F/A. The story itself is nothing too outrageous but try being 17 and reading about a woman going from 200 to 1,000 lbs lol


----------



## IrishBard (Oct 1, 2008)

me, its got to fantasy xwg. Completely off the wall stuff, like 
"Sandy was busy eating her sandwich when a small blue pigeon burst out the sandwich with an oink, ruffled its feathers made of marizpan, and she gained 600lbs of warm, soft fat." 





well, maybe not quiet that out of the ordinary.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Oct 2, 2008)

IrishBard said:


> me, its got to fantasy xwg. Completely off the wall stuff, like
> "Sandy was busy eating her sandwich when a small blue pigeon burst out the sandwich with an oink, ruffled its feathers made of marizpan, and she gained 600lbs of warm, soft fat."


i think i like where this story is going.
OMG THEN WHAT HAPPEND


----------



## aka (Oct 5, 2008)

Luv Gaining Ladies said:


> "She" by steve (aka). I wish he had written more.



Thank you, I'm glad you like my story. I have, in fact, written more and they are available for perusal here: http://steve-aka.deviantart.com/


----------



## BTB (Oct 11, 2008)

The most important aspect is that it is not only a change in weight but in Attitude as well. 
This is why I like the stories by Weightwatcher and J.P. as well as different they might appear, because they are reaching over the pure gaining aspect, they are Stories of Change.

Although I have a weak spot for the pure gaining from time to time.

And Denial is great fun to read, great depicted in Sickstars Bed and breakfast.


----------



## blubrluvr (Oct 14, 2008)

Actually, I like nice descriptive narratives of supersize bodies in motion. The flesh of a supersize woman takes on a life of it's own.


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Admirer and Mollycoddles. It's hard to pick a favorite story, though. 

[rant]
What I don't like is stories that skip right to 400+ pounds as if there are no stages of weight gain between waif and supersized. I'm also not a big fan of extreme fantasy where fat just sort of appears out of thin air. My least favorite xwg story would have a passage like, " ... when she got home she ate the cookie with the formula in it. Her metabolism was slowed so that all the calories she had consumed were instantly turned to fat and she gained 350 lbs. She was extremely turned on by the feeling of her arms broadenning and dimpling, her breasts expanding through the alphabet... etc." I guess that makes me the exact opposite of Irishbard and Disconnectedsmile.
[/rant]


----------



## Dwavenhobble (Oct 15, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> I'm a big fan of Admirer and Mollycoddles. It's hard to pick a favorite story, though.
> 
> [rant]
> What I don't like is stories that skip right to 400+ pounds as if there are no stages of weight gain between waif and supersized. I'm also not a big fan of extreme fantasy where fat just sort of appears out of thin air. My least favorite xwg story would have a passage like, " ... when she got home she ate the cookie with the formula in it. Her metabolism was slowed so that all the calories she had consumed were instantly turned to fat and she gained 350 lbs. She was extremely turned on by the feeling of her arms broadenning and dimpling, her breasts expanding through the alphabet... etc." I guess that makes me the exact opposite of Irishbard and Disconnectedsmile.
> [/rant]


yeh I hate that kind of weight gain thing, I think Mollycoddles has got it mostly right, the only story where the gain is skipped over is the Amber series, but thats designed to concentrate on the higher end of the weight spectrum hence theres alot of it skipped till shes about 300lbs, actually having written two add on stories for the Amber series (the thirds on the way so dont worry it will get done eventually) Im trying to fill in a few gaps between the stories and in the future Im thinking of filling in between the first few just to flesh the gain out so to speak


----------



## Sam King (Oct 16, 2008)

"The Curious Dance Attendees" 
from the author unknown stories section is one of my favorite Natural XWG stories


Sam


----------

